# O date and the child's birth date



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

For some weird reason I O'ed on cd 8 this month (it's usually day 15







). I'll find out in about a week if our "together time" on day 4 is going to change our lives again







:.

In the mean time, I was wondering if an early O would translate into an early birth date. With all three of my children I went into labor naturally and they were all born at about 39 weeks. So if I did get pregnant this month, would it be likely that the child would be born about a week earlier? Does anyone know if they had an early or late O during a month when they got pregnant? And if so, when was the baby born in relation to the O?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

A more accurate due date going by o date would be to add 9 months and subtract 1 week.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Or...All the due date calculators assume a 28 day cycle. So, subtract 14 days from your O and call that "the first day of your last period," then calculate from there.

Most months you'lll get the same thing as PP suggestion, but some months (like when February gets involved) things get just a little different.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! Those are good suggestions. I hadn't thought about calculating the due date that way, but it makes sense.


----------

